# Attn: NC Members-Raleigh area-NRGRR is in need of Fosters



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope they are able to get some fosters. Are you thinking of fostering again Sandy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I hope they are able to get some fosters. Are you thinking of fostering again Sandy?


Wish I could, NRGRR is about 2.5 hours West of me.

Last time I checked with NRGRR, they need Fosters in or around the Raleigh area so the dogs can be taken to the Vet Clinic(s) they use.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Wish I could, NRGRR is about 2.5 hours West of me.
> 
> Last time I checked with NRGRR, they need Fosters in or around the Raleigh area so the dogs can be taken to the Vet Clinic(s) they use.


That's unfortunate. If they would broaden their vet clinic network, then you could foster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> That's unfortunate. If they would broaden their vet clinic network, then you could foster


I'm also too far from the other GR Rescue group that took over the area the group I helped cover that is no longer operating. 

I'm stuck in the middle.........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does the idea of homeless goldens and golden-hearted dogs make you say "Somebody do something!?" Well, YOU are somebody! 


Open your home and your heart for a few weeks to foster a dog in need and save a life. You'll have great support, the vet care is paid for, and you just provide the food and the love. 

Join us as a foster home! Foster training coming up Saturday, July 1, 10:30 to 11:30 at Animall. 
Email [email protected] for an application to get started.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sandy - thank you for all you do to help promote rescue  what you do is so important!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

